
Prefix or Posthack - fogus
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/prefix-or-posthack/
======
samdk
I can't upvote this enough.

A very specific example is this:
<http://basicio.com/snippets/moz_border_radius/>. I ran into this issue a
while ago when I was playing around with CSS3. Firefox does some _really_
strange things with multi-colored borders and border-radius.

------
jasonlotito
I love ALA. And, at the end of it all, was pleasantly surprised to see it was
Eric Meyer who wrote this (didn't bother to read the byline).

Of course, I did suddenly feel old when he was talking about the Box Model
hack as if it was something old... and then I thought back.

